# Steam/Xfire Usernames and Groups



## epidemik

This has been attempted in the past but I'll put a little more effort into keeping this thread clean and updated. 
PM me or post here if you would like something changed or added. 

Here is a link to the Steam Community: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/computerforum

[-0MEGA-] *Steam:* geoff5093
Aastii *Steam:* decdlayhow      Display Name: Retify   *Xfire: *Retify    
Ambushed *Steam:* ctuAmbushed
awildgoose *Steam:* awildgoose       
AusLinda *Steam:* linda1990
bkribbs *Steam:* bkribbs
bomberboyskhttp://www.computerforum.com/members/36523-bomberboysk.html *Steam: *bomberboysk 		
Bootup05 *Steam:* Bootup05       
brian* Steam: *vaultassault 
calibretto *Steam:* calibretto310       
daffyracers03 *Steam: 
Dazzeer Steam: Bieji     Xfire: dazzah
Drenlin Steam: Darth_Chewbacca
dropkickmurphys Steam: unpdave       Xfire: Poultrygeist
ducis Steam: ducis611       
egon Steam: MrBitz       
ellanky Steam: el_lankyy       Steam: catcherintherye19 
Ethan3.14159 Steam: Ethan314159
f.i.t.h. Steam: CubePC19       
flar0n Steam: N3crosis99       
funkysnair Steam: Funkysnair
g4m3rof1337 Steam: teh_awesome       
ganzey Steam: Strawberry_Pupcake   or    Bootup05
Glliw Steam: emmzeelicious
Hsv_Man Steam: matt_hsv         Xfire: mattamillion 
Irishwhistle Steam: Irishwhistle       
JareeB Steam: jareeb69         Xfire: XxJareeBxX
JlCollins005 Steam: Sil3nc3d05         Xfire: Sil3nc3d05         
joelmagar Steam: joelmagar
just a noob Steam: just_a_noob  
kobaj Steam: Kobaj Xfire: Kobaj_g  
kookooshortman55 Steam: kookooshortman55     
Kornowski Steam: Kornowski27  
KR33P Steam: sk8_4_l1fe       
linkin Steam: alink2009
mac550 Steam: kingalpha
Matthew1990 Steam: MatthewCeltic  
mep916 Steam: mep916       
Nevakonaza Steam: Nevakonaza
uk80glue Steam: rvapunkrock
Mark4_4 Steam: Mark4o4
Matthew1990 Steam: MatthewCeltic
matthew.connolly Steam: zZzRAGEzZz       Xfire: WickedSeraph
Midnight_fox1 Steam: w4rl0ck7
mikeb2817 Steam: mikeb2817 Xfire: mikeb2817
Mitch? Steam: Ycarcomed       
m0nk3ys1ms Steam: monkeysims       Xfire: m0nk3ys1ms
NyxCharon Steam: NyxCharon
PabloTek Steam: pparkin       
ramodkk Steam: Ramomar Xfire: ramodkk
redbull{wings} Steam: Jordash5432       
Rit Steam: ritalin316
salman Steam: salmankhalid123       
teamhex Steam: teamhex or nokillz (he has   two)       
theasian100 Steam: All_mighty_dumbass       
tknick90 Steam: Le7halx       
twist86 Steam: 86Twist       
scout Steam: TheScOuT4
ScottAlot Steam: ScottyCatman
Troncoso Steam: Ntroncoso01
Vizy93 Steam: Vizy93
Voyagerfan99 Steam: anderson010
vroom_skies Steam: Blackjack86
Whitebird Steam: Wh1tebird

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, on this site, we have Computer Forum Gaming Community Groups. They can be found under the Social Groups (located in the Community drop down menu on the blue bar at the top of the page) or by following these links: 

PC Gaming: http://www.computerforum.com/groups/pc-gaming.html
X-Box Gaming: http://www.computerforum.com/groups/xbox-gaming.html
Playstation Gaming: http://www.computerforum.com/groups/playstation-gaming.html

Within these groups is a small board which can be used to organize scheduled games, post server IPs, and other things along those lines.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try to keep this thread fairly clean posting only your steam and xfire usernames and if youd like what games you play.*


----------



## Shane

Thanks for the update epidemik  :good:

Can i be added to the list?

Nevakonaza...thats my steam name too 

Im not on much anymore,i sometimes play L4D...and L4D2 demo of course.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Just got a steam account: Ethan314159


----------



## Enjoi

DirtyD86 was dhl1986 on steam, but now I, Enjoi, am using dhl1986.

Also, my xfire account is motosaki


----------



## voyagerfan99

Steam is anderson010


----------



## computernoob1

You should sticky this so people can find it easily


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

my xfire is Poultrygeist...

they are both in my sig


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

My xFire is m0nk3ys1ms.


----------



## awildgoose

Just a tip, you should change "mr. johanssen" to mitch? because that is his CoFo now...


----------



## JlCollins005

Steam- Sil3nc3d05
Xfire- Sil3nc3d05


----------



## Matthew1990

Steam MatthewCeltic


----------



## Aastii

woo it is stickied 

and matthew, just added you


----------



## brian

Got one vaultassault


----------



## bomberboysk

Steam is same as name here, bomberboysk


----------



## awildgoose

bomberboysk said:


> Steam is same as name here, bomberboysk



Except you're like never on lol.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Except you're like never on lol.



what are you talking about, he is on quite a bit


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> what are you talking about, he is on quite a bit


Actually he is telling the truth, i didnt even install steam onto here until about a month after i got windows 7 hehe. Although even then im only on during weekends, between schoolwork and such i dont have time for it during the week.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> Actually he is telling the truth, i didnt even install steam onto here until about a month after i got windows 7 hehe. Although even then im only on during weekends, between schoolwork and such i dont have time for it during the week.



It seems quite a bit of the time I am on, you are on


----------



## ellanky

I got a seperate Steam account for MW2 because i share my el_lankyy one with my dad. 

So my other account is: catcherintherye19 
Using the nick: El CApitan


----------



## Ramodkk

Would you change my username to Ramomar? 

Also, my Xfire is *ramodkk*.


----------



## Machin3

I forgot to put mine up here. 

Steam: w4rl0ck7....It will show as [.:CF:.] R4MP4G3


----------



## joelmagar

lol add me on steam, joelmagar


----------



## epidemik

Sorry about not updating this. I've been pretty busy lately.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski27


----------



## awildgoose

Kornowski said:


> Kornowski27



Is that steam or Xfire... if it's for steam expect a invite quite soon.


----------



## Motorcharge

Steam: rvapunkrock


----------



## Danda

Add mine on Steam!

Steam name is Gentlemanne(Danda)


----------



## Drenlin

Steam: Darth_Chewbacca


----------



## Glliw

Steam is Glliw and emmzeelicious


----------



## ganzey

my steam is ganzey

i play L4D, L4D2, GTA4, TF2, MW2, FFoW, and CS:S


----------



## AusLinda

my xfire is: linda1990 ..... shown as: Linda - AI


----------



## Aastii

Just a thought, and I know it won't work perfectly, but will to a point because those that use steam will check this thread for other people and update their info, could you not also put on their display name? 

I know some people change theirs on a daily basis pretty much for some bizarre reason, but for those that keep it the same, but different to their CF name, it will be much easier to know who is who.

Even if this doesn't get picked up, for everyone that has added me/will add me, my name is Retify, with [ESF] tags


----------



## ganzey

mine are Bootup05

and Strawberry_Pupcake

Both show up as ganzey


----------



## epidemik

Aastii said:


> Just a thought, and I know it won't work perfectly, but will to a point because those that use steam will check this thread for other people and update their info, could you not also put on their display name?
> 
> I know some people change theirs on a daily basis pretty much for some bizarre reason, but for those that keep it the same, but different to their CF name, it will be much easier to know who is who.
> 
> Even if this doesn't get picked up, for everyone that has added me/will add me, my name is Retify, with [ESF] tags



Yeah, if anyone wants to post their display name, ill put it in there but I think quite a few people change it somewhat often. 





ganzey said:


> mine are Bootup05
> 
> and Strawberry_Pupcake
> 
> Both show up as ganzey



I'll add it later today. Sorry everyone, I'm kinda behind. I didn't see this thread being bolded when replies were posted for some reason.


----------



## 4NGU$

if it helps epidemik the steam group is now under your controll 

check you pms


----------



## just a noob

My steam name is either just_a_noob, or i like boobies


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> mine are Bootup05
> 
> and Strawberry_Pupcake
> 
> Both show up as ganzey



strawberry pupcake?


----------



## ganzey

joh06937 said:


> strawberry pupcake?



long story. it was a free account with MW2 on it


----------



## vroom_skies

Steam:
Blackjack86


----------



## Rit

Steam: ritalin316


----------



## Drenlin

Sp which Steam group is the proper one? There seems to be a large one, and a small one with its own website...


----------



## Ambushed

Steam: ctuAmbushed


----------



## daffyracers03

steam: *britelinkZINC*


----------



## matthew.connolly

Steam: zZzRAGEzZz (old name from Diablo 2 give me a break)

Xfire:  WickedSeraph


----------



## ScottALot

Steam and Xfire: ScottyCatman

Can we get Ventrilo in here, too?


----------



## epidemik

ScottALot said:


> Steam and Xfire: ScottyCatman
> 
> Can we get Ventrilo in here, too?



I'll update it soon. Sorry guys, I know I'm a few pages and a few months late. Ill try to get to it in the next couple of days. 

What Ventrilo info would you want?


----------



## ScottALot

epidemik said:


> I'll update it soon. Sorry guys, I know I'm a few pages and a few months late. Ill try to get to it in the next couple of days.
> 
> What Ventrilo info would you want?



Well, I'm new to ventrilo, but I thought it was used more than xfire and steam were... so I guess a CF Vent info would be useful.


----------



## epidemik

ScottALot said:


> Well, I'm new to ventrilo, but I thought it was used more than xfire and steam were... so I guess a CF Vent info would be useful.



Yeah, we dont have an official CF vent at this point in time though :-/ 
It'd be cool if someone wants to donate something like that


----------



## JareeB

may i be on the list?

xfire "XxJareeBxX steam "jareeb69" (some loser took jareeb on me )


----------



## danthrax

Steam:  Dandrea12

No friends or groups on steam yet, I play CSS a lot and am looking at getting Bad Company 2 soon!


----------



## 1337dingo

steam: jenkimk


----------



## Aastii

Xfire - Retify

Displayed [ESF]Retify|WA|


----------



## bkribbs

hey add me!

steam is bkribbs

if it isn't obvious which member you are on here, send a pm and tell me your name


----------



## kobaj

I accidentally my old friends list, so anyone who wants, please say hi! 

Xfire: Kobaj
Steam: Kobaj_g

ICQ: ...just kidding (who the heck uses that anymore).


----------



## Twist86

Steam - 86Twist. 

BEWARE my cousins/niece/nephew play on my account and I almost ALWAYS have one of them at my house so if they don't reply its not me....also watch ur mouth till you know its me as they are children


----------



## Whitebird

my steam: Wh1tebird (real original, i know lol  )


----------



## eleventytwo

Steam: lonewolf51803 

shoot me up with a friend request


----------



## gamerwithoutrig

Known as BetaFreakstar on Steam


----------



## Orgazmo

Just got steam account, Suicide_Grin


----------



## salvage-this

You should be able to find me at with [NDSU]OhHamburgers  Feel free to add me just let me know who you are from CF.


----------



## Troncoso

I have a steam now! Ntroncoso01. Can anyone suggest a good game, that's like $20. I'm thinking modern warfare but I have it for ps3


----------



## linkin

Troncoso said:


> I have a steam now! Ntroncoso01. Can anyone suggest a good game, that's like $20. I'm thinking modern warfare but I have it for ps3



For $20, you can't go wrong with Crysis


----------



## Troncoso

what's the difference between crysis and crysis warhead? the latter is 20$ but the first is $30


----------



## NyxCharon

Steam: NyxCharon
I'm big on gary's mod, and i have my own server setup, if anyone cared to play sometime.


----------



## Mark4_4

NyxCharon said:


> Steam: NyxCharon
> I'm big on gary's mod, and i have my own server setup, if anyone cared to play sometime.



Whats the IP for it? ill join it some time


----------



## Mark4_4

Steam = PM me for it  i have loads of friends on it already :/
PSN = ^^^^^^^^^^^^^same as above^^^^^^^^^^

xfire = Mark4o4


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Xfire: mikeb2817
Steam: mikeb2817

add me peeps


----------



## DemolitionPuppy

I don't have Xfire. _Steam_ - DemolitionPuppy


----------



## linkin

adrian5606 or alink2009, re-add me because I cleaned out my friends list recently.


----------



## anthonya2173

If anyone added demolitionpuppy, just remove that account because this is my new one, my DemolitionPuppy got hacked (not on this site but the linked email did). If you wanna add this one, go ahead. I play TF2 since its free now!


----------



## Bananapie

My steam account name is:

mhslawjvanw


----------



## mihir

STEAM: mihirkhatwani
Just made a new steam account had forgotten about my old account and the name was really childish


WTH I cannot add you guys untill and unless I purchase a game.
They won't let me do that on a demo


----------



## NyxCharon

mihir said:


> STEAM: mihirkhatwani
> Just made a new steam account had forgotten about my old account and the name was really childish
> 
> 
> WTH I cannot add you guys untill and unless I purchase a game.
> They won't let me do that on a demo



Better start hitting up those weekly steam sales.


----------



## mihir

I do not like purchasing games online since I like to see something in my hands when I spend money. Like a DVD jewel case and stuff.
But even those they do not make anymore for PC,now we have stupid cardboard boxes containing DVDs in Paper enclosures.


----------



## jonnyp11

why not try downloading tf2 and see if that works, or any of the other f2p's, or grab one of the cod's or something while on sale

steam: jonnyp11

i use this id for almost every single thing, except it was changed on xbox for a clan that then fell apart, hate that bs, but gt aint bad, iGOD x KINGz if anyone wants to add.

bad-add, i'm a poet and i didn't know it, wtf, i'm f'ing amazing, just hopw now there aint no hazing.


----------



## kennebell347

My name is Vort3c on steam. I'm stuck on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat.


----------



## jonnyp11

how is that game, i've wanted to get it for a while, but wasn't sure, tempted to grab clear skies since it's only 10, and call of pripyat is 15, but i think i can play either bottomed out.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Since I am trying to get on this whole steam thing mine is 

Steam: crayonmuncher982


----------



## JLuchinski

Bassackwards is my name. We should start a BF3 thing when it comes out.


----------



## kennebell347

jluchinski said:


> bassackwards is my name. We should start a bf3 thing when it comes out.



yes we should.


----------



## kennebell347

Does anyone play bad company 2? I need some gaming partners! I have never played it on PC but played it a lot on the 360.


----------



## jonnyp11

not bad company 2 but i do play bf2 and bf2142, and i searched your name on steam but nothing showed for Vort3c


----------



## kennebell347

jonnyp11 said:


> not bad company 2 but i do play bf2 and bf2142, and i searched your name on steam but nothing showed for Vort3c



Its ascopeseyes I think.


----------



## claptonman

Steam: killalot09

I play team fortress 2, MW2, and Blops. I also play CoD4 but I never tried to play with anyone.


----------



## linkin

Hey guys, maybe we should add all our Origin names as well?

Mine's LinkinMcOwnage93


----------



## jonnyp11

mine's jonnyp11 (origin), i just use the one name on everything nobody else has already.


----------



## kennebell347

Someone needs to play some bc2 with me lol


----------



## epidemik

linkin said:


> Hey guys, maybe we should add all our Origin names as well?
> 
> Mine's LinkinMcOwnage93



I'll try to go through and update the original post later this week (sorry I've been putting it off). School is kinda rough tonight/tomorrow but it'll go on the to do list 

Also, try to keep BF discussion in that/other friends. It'd be nice to minimize discussion in this thread so that its easier to find usernames.


----------



## Geoff

geoff5093 or [-0mega-], I forget which one it uses.

I have about 30 games, lol


----------



## JLuchinski

[-0MEGA-];1685297 said:
			
		

> geoff5093 or [-0mega-], I forget which one it uses.
> 
> I have about 30 games, lol



 Mine are Steam:Bassackwards, and Geoff yours uses geoff5093.
Origin:Shishkabob26


----------



## Heku

xFire: davyclay


----------



## Geoff

Steam - geoff5093


----------



## Justin

Steam - jnskyliner34


----------



## Aastii

Updated thread can be found here:

http://www.computerforum.com/205256-pc-gaming-communities-usernames-updated.html


----------

